# nvidia-drivers wants DRI2?

## roothorick

Found this in my Xorg.0.log:

```

[    51.743] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    51.743] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    51.743] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    51.743] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    51.743] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    51.743] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    51.743] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    51.743] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0

)

[    51.743] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU dri

ver name to

[    51.743] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

```

Where do I get the dri2 module it so covets? And what functionality am I missing out on by not having it?

----------

## optiluca

The quickest of searches would have given this... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-845429-highlight-dri2.html

----------

## roothorick

sigh. I always forget that google doesn't index the forums and I should search here separately. Thanks though  :Smile: 

----------

## optiluca

Forgiven  :Razz: 

----------

## ppurka

 *roothorick wrote:*   

> sigh. I always forget that google doesn't index the forums and I should search here separately. Thanks though 

 Google does index the forums.

----------

## dmpogo

 *ppurka wrote:*   

>  *roothorick wrote:*   sigh. I always forget that google doesn't index the forums and I should search here separately. Thanks though  Google does index the forums.

 

Just not Gentoo forums  :Smile: 

----------

## ppurka

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

>  *ppurka wrote:*    *roothorick wrote:*   sigh. I always forget that google doesn't index the forums and I should search here separately. Thanks though  Google does index the forums. 
> 
> Just not Gentoo forums 

   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=nvidia+dri2+site:forums.gentoo.org&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&esrch=BetaShortcuts

(2nd result is from 21 Sep)

EDIT: in fact, the 2nd result is exactly this thread   :Laughing: 

----------

